# t-on / -t-elle / -t-il (-t- euphonique)



## Luis_A

Esta palabra, ¿es una contracción de algo?
Gracias.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Es para prevenir el problema de modular ejemplos como el seguiente:

A elle un chien?  Dificil, verdad?

Es mas facil decir:

A-t-elle un chien?
A-t-il un chien?


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## geremeas

salut,
j'aimerai savoir comment utiliser la expression ...-t-il,

parler-t-il
faire-t-il
etc...

que signifique exactament? 
merci beaucoup et pardon pour mon francais terrible


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ils sont "inversiones" et ils s'utiliser quan vous faisez une question.


----------



## CABEZOTA

En francés, para hacer una pregunta en la que el sujeto es un pronombre personal (yo, tú, él, ella... que en francés nunca se puede ometer o sobreentender), hay que hacer una inversión del verbo con el sujeto, y poner un guión entre verbo y sujeto :

(El) está en casa > Il est à la maison
Está en casa ? > Est-il à la maison ?

Ils sont sympathiques > Sont-ils sympathiques ?
Ils vont au théâtre > Vont-ils au théâtre ?

Cuando el verbo termina por una vocal (por ej. "il va", "il change" "on parle"), se añade una "-t-" entre verbo y sujeto. Esta "t" no tiene ninguna función en la frase sino que sirve solamente para que no suene mal al pronunciarla : es una cuestión de fluidez al hablar ; en francés, la continuidad de dos vocales suena fatal.

Para evitar : *"va il à paris?", se escribe "Va-t-il à Paris?"
*"Parle-on?" > "Parle-t-on?"
*"Change-il...?" > "Change-t-il..?"

*"faire-t-il" no existe, ni tampoco *"parler-t-il"


----------



## mickaël

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum geremeas, 


Je crois qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter à ce qu'a dit Cabezota (excellentes tes explications  )
Au cas où, si tu te débrouilles mieux avec le français, tu les as sur cette page. 

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hay son muy buenos en sus explicaciones, nunca había entendido porque poner el -t- en las preguntas, sólo lo ponia por ponerlo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dai_Yan

En la siguiente pregunta, como podría interpretar la particula *[t-on]*?
cual consideran que sería la traducción mas acertada?

*"Comment traite t-on un problème de pollution des sols?"*


----------



## Yul

Je me permettrais de signaler qu'en français, il faut écrire : "Comment traite-t-on un problème de pollution des sols? ".

Quant à l'espagnol , pour éviter toute confusion,  je laisse à plus fort que moi le soin de traduire correctement.

Yul


----------



## swift

Dai_Yan said:


> En la siguiente pregunta, como podría interpretar la particula *[t-on]*?
> cual consideran que sería la traducción mas acertada?
> 
> *"Comment traite t-on un problème de pollution des sols?"*


 
Esa "t" es empleada con fines eufónicos y no es traducible en español: sencillamente la omites a la hora de verter la frase:"¿Cómo se trata un problema de contaminación de los suelos?".​Saludos,

Swift



Yul said:


> Je me permettrais de signaler qu'en français, il faut écrire : "Comment traite-t-on un problème de pollution des sols? ".
> 
> Quant à l'espagnol , pour éviter toute confusion, je laisse à plus fort que moi le soin de traduire correctement.
> 
> Yul


 
Ton commentaire est tout à fait utile, Yul...

Pour ce qui est de ta réserve, je te rappelle que c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron.

Bien à toi,

Swift


----------



## yserien

¿Cómo tratar un problema de contaminación/polución del suelo?
Pienso que,normalmente, siempre va en singular.


----------



## rolandbascou

La forme affirmative est "on traite"
Pour faire la forme interrogative, il faut inverser : "traite on".
Mais cela n´est pas beau à prononcer.
C´est pourquoi on insère le -t- au milieu.


----------



## mahakasyapa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
hola a todos, quisiera saber que traduce la siguiente oracion y que significa (entre-t-on) : A peine entre-t-on dans la ville que l'on est étourdi par le fracas d'une machine bruyante, muchas gracias..


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Apenas se entra/entramos en la ciudad...


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

_ al entrar en_... / _cuando se entra en_..., moi je n'interpréterais pas _entramos en..._

À +
Pohana


----------



## verdeagua

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
hola a todos 
estoy leyendo un cuento en francés, y hay formaciones que no entiendo muy bien, como por ejemplo: tu es de mauvaise humeur? me *demande-t-elle*

cómo funcionaría la t?
desde ya les agradezco muchisimo!


----------



## Qna

Hola, mi duda es si se puede usar el -t-il/elle en frases afirmativas. Si se puede, en qué casos.

Ejemplo:

Le projet cherchera-t-il à aider les habitants de la région.

Gracias.


----------



## Fthomas

No, se usa solo para preguntar algo. Tu frase esta corecta pero es una pregunta, no una afirmacion. 

Una precision : 

La forma con t-il/elle para preguntar algo, (por ejemplo: "que veut t-il manger?") es muy formal. Se usa mas al escrito. 

En francés hablado, se usa habitualmente "qu'est-ce qu'il veut manger?".


----------



## Qna

Gracias, Fthomas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Augustonemitz:

Vamos a matizar un poco porque de hecho no se reserva sólo a la interrogación directa.

También, como ya señalado más arriba, usamos la inversión cuando, tras una frase de diálogo añadimos en inciso oraciones de tipo: "dice" (dit-il), "preguntó" (demanda-t-il), "contesta ella" (répond-elle).

Y se me ocurre otro caso más: con el adverbio *aussi* cuando significa "c'est pourquoi". 

- Il voulait partir en vacances ; *aussi mit-il* de l'argent de côté chaque mois à cette fin.

Puede que haya más casos, pero de momento son los que me vienen a la mente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fthomas

Ah si, se puede usar la forma t-il/t-elle para afirmar algo : 

Al escrito despues de una declaracion de un personaje, por ejemplo: 

"c'est l'heure de manger !", s'exclama t-il. 

edit: oops no habia visto la respuesta de Gévy lol!

edit 2: me viene a la mente otra cosa pero es muy raro ver esa expresion y solo se usa al escrito. Por ejemplo: "Son diner, fut-il divin, ne lui permit pas d'etre rassasié". En este caso, la inversion con el verbo ser al preterito significa "bien que" (aunque). Podemos decir: "son diner, bien qu'il fut divin, ne lui permit pas d'etre rassasié".


----------



## Qna

Ahh. Eso me aclara más las cosas.
Gracias a los dos.


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Puede que haya más casos, pero de momento son los que me vienen a la mente.


Mira:


> Plusieurs adverbes ou locutions adverbiales entraînent eux aussi l’inversion du sujet et du verbe lorsqu’ils sont placés en tête de phrase : c’est le cas notamment de* ainsi, à peine, à tout le moins, au moins, du moins, encore, et encore, tout au plus et sans doute.*



et "peut-être", voir ici http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3472





> por ejemplo: "que veut t-il manger?" es muy formal



"veut" ya termina en "t", no hay hiato que quitar ya que se hace naturalmente la "liaison" entre la "t" existente en la forma verbal de este verbo del tercer grupo y el pronombre "il"; por lo tanto se escribe "veut-il" (si fuera del primer grupo como "parle" o "va" del irregular "aller" terminadas en vocal, haría falta poner la "t")


----------

